# cioè



## disegno

Ciao ragazzi. Un'amica italiana mi ha detto che non si dovrebbe usare "cioé" quando si scrive. Solo i migliori scrittori possono usare questa parola senza disapprovazione. Secondo voi è vero? Non è una parola "leggitima", nonostante la senta in conversazione quotidiana??


----------



## ceci '79

disegno said:
			
		

> Ciao ragazzi. Un'amica italiana mi ha detto che non si dovrebbe usare "cioé" quando si scrive. Solo i migliori scrittori possono usare questa parola senza disapprovazione. Secondo voi è vero? Non è una parola "leggitima", nonostante la senta in conversazione quotidiana??


 
Non e' che non si possa... Diciamo forse che in tv e nel parlato in generale la parola _cioe' _e' molto inflazionata, trita e ritrita, usata e abusata. Essa e' inoltre abbastanza colloquiale.

Io la userei solo nell'ambito di uno stile abbastanza colloquiale, senza esagerare.

Sinonimi meno colloquiali: "ovvero", "ossia", "ovverosia".

Attenzione pero' perche' "ovvero" vuole anche dire "oppure".


----------



## lsp

Hanno ragione. Non si scrive cioé. Si scrive cio*è*.  Sto scherzando, volevo solo indicare l'accento grave.


----------



## moodywop

Ceci, non sono d'accordo. 

L'uso (estremamente fastidioso) di _cioè_ come intercalare è naturalmente limitato al registro colloquiale. 

Tuttavia _cioè,_ usato correttamente (*cioè *come corrispettivo esatto del latino _id est, _adoperato anche in inglese nell'abbreviazione _i.e._), mi sembra adatto anche a contesti formali.

Sentiamo che ne pensano gli altri.


----------



## victoria luz

Concordo su tutta la linea con Carlo. Nè colloquiale nè tantomeno scorretto, quando usato propriamente.

(A beneficio dei nostri amici stranieri: L'uso "colloquiale" scorretto e inflazionato è quello in cui cioè ricorre come intercalare, tipo _I mean, I mean, I mean..._ in Inglese. )


----------



## TimLA

victoria luz said:
			
		

> Concordo su tutta la linea con Carlo. Nè colloquiale nè tantomeno scorretto, quando usato propriamente.
> 
> (A beneficio dei nostri amici stranieri: L'uso "colloquiale" scorretto e inflazionato è quello in cui cioè ricorre come intercalare, tipo _I mean, I mean, I mean..._ in Inglese. )


 
Grazie Victoria...è importante per noi! 
Tim


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Usato correttamente e non ripetuto inutilmente, come fa presente Victoria, ha funzione dichiaritiva, esplicativa, correttiva di parole o frasi precedenti col significato di "intendo dire", "vale a dire", "o meglio", "per meglio dire", "o piuttosto"...


----------



## disegno

Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> Usato correttamente e non ripetuto inutilmente, come fa presente Victoria, ha funzione dichiaritiva, esplicativa, correttiva di parole o frasi precedenti col significato di "intendo dire", "vale a dire", "o meglio", "per meglio dire", "o piuttosto"...



Vi ringrazio tutti. Bello sapere che possa usare "cioè" come Giannaclaudia ha scritto sopra.


----------



## saadia

Buongiorno cari amici,

vi ringrazierò moltissimo mi informerete sull'uso dell'avverbio interrogativo "cioè", è usato da parlanti provenienti di alcuna regione in particolare?

Grazie mille,
Saadia


----------



## laurentius87

Direi che è molto usato da un lato 1) come congiunzione testuale, nel senso di "ovvero", "vale a dire", e eventualmente in forma interrogativa; e dall'altro 2) - specie negli ultimi anni - come intercalare, insomma un segnale discorsivo senza un vero significato.

Non penso che ci siano distinzioni geografiche nell'uso, però nell'accezione 2) è sicuramente molto più usato da parlanti giovani, di preferenza all'orale.


----------



## saadia

Caro Laurenti,

ti ringrazio molto, ora è chiaro per me l'uso di questo avverbio.

saluti,
Saadia


----------



## annapo

Cioé si usa a scopo esplicativo, nel senso di _*ovvero, quindi*_ ecc per aggiungere dettagli o informazioni a qualcosa che è stato detto in precedenza:
_verrà domani sera cioè il 10 ottobre_

oppure per rettificare qualcosa che è stato detto in precedenza: *anzi, o meglio* 

Negli anno '80 però, era invalso fra i giovani il suo uso come intercalare, o addirittura in inizio di parola, cosa che gli insegnanti dell'epoca bacchettavano inflessibilmente, considerandolo un segno di sciatteria linguistica.
Per farti un'idea del luogo comune, potresti guardare il film "un sacco bello" di Carlo Verdone, in cui c'è un giovane alternativo che "incarna" questo stereotipo linguistico.
Oramai questo è un uso assai meno comune che allora.


----------



## laurentius87

annapo said:


> Cioé si usa a scopo esplicativo, nel senso di _*ovvero, quindi*_ ecc per aggiungere dettagli o informazioni a qualcosa che è stato detto in precedenza:
> _verrà domani sera cioè il 10 ottobre_
> 
> oppure per rettificare qualcosa che è stato detto in precedenza: *anzi, o meglio*
> 
> Negli anno '80 però, era invalso fra i giovani il suo uso come intercalare, o addirittura in inizio di parola, cosa che gli insegnanti dell'epoca bacchettavano inflessibilmente, considerandolo un segno di sciatteria linguistica.
> Per farti un'idea del luogo comune, potresti guardare il film "un sacco bello" di Carlo Verdone, in cui c'è un giovane alternativo che "incarna" questo stereotipo linguistico.
> Oramai questo è un uso assai meno comune che allora.



Non solo anni Ottanta! Sono dell'87 e mi ricordo che si prendeva molto in giro l'intercalare _cioè_ anche dopo (e comunque pure ora è usato, per conferme fare un giro per negozi il sabato pomeriggio )


----------



## saadia

Grazie cari amici per i vostri preziosi chiarimenti.

Un saluto,
Saadia


----------



## pantarhei

laurentius87 said:


> Non solo anni Ottanta! Sono dell'87 e mi ricordo che si prendeva molto in giro l'intercalare _cioè_ anche dopo (e comunque pure ora è usato, per conferme fare un giro per negozi il sabato pomeriggio )



Per non parlare della sua forma contratta che suona quasi ci[o]è!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

annapo said:


> Negli anno '80 però, era invalso fra i giovani il suo uso come intercalare, o addirittura in inizio di parola, cosa che gli insegnanti dell'epoca bacchettavano inflessibilmente, considerandolo un segno di sciatteria linguistica.


 

Per dare un'idea ai più giovani di quanto frequentemente veniva detto "cioè" come intercalare, sia all'inizio sia all'interno di una frase, vi racconterò che la mia insegnante di italiano del biennio delle superiori, stufa di sentire decine di CIOE' ad ogni interrogazione, aveva messo una specie di "multa".
Ogni volta che qualcuno pronunciava la fatidica parola, veniva  preso nota in un apposito elenco che veniva tenuto da un alunno appositamente designato. 
A fine anno, ognuno ha pagato un tot per ogni CIOE' detto durante l'anno (se non sbaglio la tariffa era di 10 Lire per ogni CIOE' - eravamo negli anni '80-'81-'82) e con il ricavato ci siamo comprati il gelato per tutti!


----------



## ursu-lab

Visto che Saadia è spagnola, vorrei chiarirle - se le norme del foro me lo consentono - che l'uso di "cioè" equivale esattamente - sia come significato letterale che come intercalare - all'"o sea" in spagnolo.
Insomma, una parola *insopportabile *se ripetuta continuamente e innecessariamente in un discorso.

Cioè... cioè .... cioè ... = x--x.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

In altre parole: "ossia", che si può usare in sostituzione di "cioè" nella prima delle due funzioni segnalate da laurentius.


----------



## o-nami

Cioè hai capito Saadia?


----------

